# Spindle Diameter/Taper



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

Assuming that when a crankset says it requires a "103-107mm diameter bottom bracket (square taper)" it means a square taper spindle that tapers from 107mm to 103mm. That part is easy. What i'm a bit fuzzy on is trying to figure out if that is an industry standard (where "Tapered" inderently means 103mm-107mm) or if i need to find a BB of a specific size tapered spindle. 

I'm guessing that since i have yet to find a square taper BB that lists it's spindle size that it's all the same, but i just wanted to check with people who know first.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

103mm-107mm is the range of the total BB length....They are saying you can used a bottom bracket spindle between 103mm and 107mm long..

What model crankset are you using? and what frame are you using

Here are the important measurement

1. Shell width- This will be listed as 68mm, 70mm, 73mm
2. Threading- English, Italian, French
3. Spindle length- 103mm, 107mm, 109mm, etc..
4. BB taper- JIS or ISO

It's easier to tell you what BB you need if you tell us what frame and crankset( I know you mentioned Sugino but what model?) you have


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is some great info on bottom bracket interchangeability. 

The 103-107 is the width of the spindle and had nothing to do with the taper. The taper has to match the crank you are using or damage will result.


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

ok, that makes a little more sense.

the frame i was planning to use is the Origin8 Del Pasado, trouble is i cant seem to find anything that lists it's BB shell width (i've seen the sugino messenger 68 x103 JIS BBs listed along with it, but nothing solid)

i was looking at the origin8 Fixie/Track Crankset ( http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin-8+Track/SS+Crank&cl1=CRANK+ARMS+&+SETS ) but again, I cant find any product details about it


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

NTJEvan said:


> ok, that makes a little more sense.
> 
> the frame i was planning to use is the Origin8 Del Pasado, trouble is i cant seem to find anything that lists it's BB shell width (i've seen the sugino messenger 68 x103 JIS BBs listed along with it, but nothing solid)
> 
> i was looking at the origin8 Fixie/Track Crankset ( http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin-8+Track/SS+Crank&cl1=CRANK+ARMS+&+SETS ) but again, I cant find any product details about it



That helps a lot..

You want a 68mm x 103mm english threaded BB.. I'm not positive of the taper

Sugino, Origin 8 and Token make 103mm bottom brackets


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

NTJEvan said:


> ok, that makes a little more sense.
> 
> the frame i was planning to use is the Origin8 Del Pasado, trouble is i cant seem to find anything that lists it's BB shell width (i've seen the sugino messenger 68 x103 JIS BBs listed along with it, but nothing solid)
> 
> i was looking at the origin8 Fixie/Track Crankset ( http://www.origin-8.com/product_detail.php?short_code=Origin-8+Track%2FSS+Crank&cl1=CRANK+ARMS+%26+SETS ) but again, I cant find any product details about it


Origin-8 Del Pasado uses a 68x103 bottom bracket when using Origin-8 fixie/SS cranks.

As for tapers, there are only - for our purposes - two different tapers. Campy (ISO) and everything else (JIS).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Here ya go. Don't know if this has more info or not.

http://www.jbimporters.com/web/adva...dfadfkawe45d9drh=4&c451594857fcana71r6vcrtc50


FWIW - the Del Pasados have a 68mm BB shell width. If you have chainline problems with a 68x103, you might want to try a 68x107 (Would move the crankarms out 2mm per side)


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

great info guys, thanks again!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just to expand a bit. Both JIS (the most common) and ISO (now pretty much just Campy and dedicated track setups like Sugino and Miche) spindles have the same degree of taper (if memory serves me right it's 2 degrees.) However, an ISO spindle starts with a smaller diameter than a JIS. The problem then is that a Campy crank may not fit far enough onto a JIS, and a JIS crank can "bottom out" on an ISO.

But I have heard of "successful" mixing of the two although I wouldn't recommend it.

Spindle length and BB shell width and threading are the other compatibility issues.


----------



## NTJEvan (Jan 17, 2010)

if a crankset says it's compatible with a range of sizes (such as 103-107, etc) Is it better to go with any certain side of the range? (lower or higher) or is it more of a chainline/personal fit type thing?


----------



## never_enough (Aug 31, 2009)

chainline issue there. just gonna have to hit up the LBS for some trial and error sessions.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can't you just call Origin8 and ask them what they'd recommend?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Do you have a BB now? If you do install it and ride. If the chainline is off a little it wont matter. Given the range you stated of 103-107 the furthest you could possibly be off would be 2MM on each side. Big deal. 


We arnt building one of these you know.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Can't you just call Origin8 and ask them what they'd recommend?


We've already covered that. Origin-8 says 103mm.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

So then.... /thread


----------

